# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A e duam dhe e respektojmë ne, Shqiptarët, Shtetin?

## REDO

Po te shqyrtojme periudhen qe nga perandoria osmane e ketej dalin nje varg pyetjesh por mbi te gjitha do te vecoja disa:

(ne pyetjet e meposhtme fjala shtet nuk duhet te ngaterrohet
 me fjalen atdhe)

1- A e shikon shqiptaret Kete perandori si shtetein e tyre?

2- A i respektonin shqiptaret sa duhet ligjet e kesaj perandorie?

3- A qe kjo perandori shkaktare qe shqiptari ta shikonte "shtetin" 
    si armikun e tij dhe jo si mbrojtesin e tij?

4- Pas rrezimit te kesaj perandorie shteti i ri qe u krijua a kishte    
    peshe sa duhet ne mendjen dhe zemren e shqiptarit apo fjala
    e te parit te fisit ishte mbi ligjin e shtetit?

5- Gjate periudhes kohore te "xhaxhi policit" zbatohej ligji se 
    duhej zbatuar apo nga frika?

6- Gjate periudhes se ndryshimeve demokratike(qe nga 1990 e 
     deri me tani) a dogjem veten apo i beme inat shtetit?

7-Pas "dashurise se madhe" qe tregoi shteti jugosllav per 
   Kosovaret  a do ta duan edhe ato shtetin e tyre ne menyre 
   te sinqerte?

8- A do te vije dita qe edhe ne shqiptaret po te shikojme nje 
    demtim te shtetit apo shkelje te ligjit ne menyre vullnetare te 
    denoncojme prane organeve perkatese kete gjest?

ju ftoj qe tju pergjigjemi se bashku ketyre pyetjeve

----------


## armando2001

Ndoshta pyetja e pare qe duhet bere eshte:


A e duam dhe e respektojme ne shqiptaret veten???

Me pergjigjen e kesaj pyejtjeje u jepet pergjigje edhe shume pyetjeve te tjera.

----------


## MEDEA

une per vete PO. sepse mendoj se mund te bej hajer me mire, kur shteti eshte i konsoliduar. dikush tjeter jo, sepse i intereson me shume anarkia. gjithcka eshte sipas interesave!!!!!!

pershendetje....
 :flutura:

----------


## Letersia 76

Cdonjeri  duhet ta respektoje shtetin ....
sikur respektojme njeri tjetrin .....

KY eshte mendimi im.....sesa realizohet mendimi im nuk e di......

----------


## MEDEA

ehhhh letersia76...ti thua "duhet ta respektoje"...por ne shume raste ka konflikt interesash!!!

----------


## ari32

Nuk besoj se do te ndikonte e kaluara,nqs nje qeveri do te bente dicka per popullin ,sigurisht nuk pres te behen me urdher te peshkut,por te pakten vete shteti te tregonte se respekton qytetaret e vet ateher do ta respektoja dhe une.

----------


## MEDEA

a je i bindur per kete qe thua ari32??? 
 :macka e bardhe:

----------


## ari32

Po mos te isha nuk do ta shkruja,ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## Albo

Me pelqyen te dyja pikat qe ngrejne Armando dhe Ari:

1. A e respektojne shqiptaret vetveten?
2. A e meritojne pushtetaret respektin e shqiptareve?

Njeriu kur humbet respektin per vetveten si nje qenie me karakter, principe e aspirata, humbet edhe qellimin e egzistences. Fale kesaj ai manifeston vese te pakonceptueshme si rrjedhoje e prishjes se nje ekuilibri te brendshem. Pesimizmi kthehet ne urrejtja dhe urrejtja ne dhune. Dhuna sjell shkaterrim.

Jam dakord edhe me Arin, qe shteti si institucion i ngurte, ka edhe pjesen e vet amorfe qe ndryshon dhe i vesh institucionit ngjyrat e celura te respektit dhe autoritetit te ligjit, ose ngjyrat e erreta te nje shteti policor, te korruptuar e me rradhe. Perpara se te kerkosh qe te te respektojne, duhet tu falesh njerezve respektin e duhur. Kjo shprehje mendoj une vlen edhe per ata qe marrin pushtetin per te drejtuar shoqerine shqiptare.

Pika e trete qe une do te ngrija eshte: A ja dine shqiptaret vleren shtetit demokratik? Kjo eshte e diskutueshme dhe e shpi diskutimin ne nivel subjektiv ku secili e gjykon sipas mendjes se vet. Tek shqiptaret mungon kultura demokratike e ndertimit te nje shoqerie demokratike, pasi historia jone e shkuar na kish rezervuar nje drejtim tjeter te mbrapshte.

Qe te respektosh nje njeri, duhet ta njohesh ate me mendimet dhe qendrimet e veta. E njejta gje vlen edhe per shqiptaret, qe perpara se te respektojne shtetin demokratik, duhet te njohin pergjegjesite e tyre si shtetas, dhe detyrimet e shtetit karshi tyre. Shume pak eshte punuar ne kete drejtim ne keto 12 vjet tranzicion dhe eksperienca e vetme qe shqiptaret kane me shoqerite demokratike eshte ajo eksperience qe kane akumuluar ne mergim ne vendet perendimore.

----------


## MEDEA

dakort ari32 vetem se me tingelloi pak si cuditshem!!
 :macka e bardhe:

----------


## Letersia 76

ATO dy gjera jane reciproke ......por shume me vlere....

----------


## boo

them(historikisht),Shteti ka pasur sinonime tshumta,per shqiptare!,dhe ,qe Shteti,ka marre "formen" me nje person,nje grupim...,per masen;Shteti jam un!,esht Qazim Mulleti!,jan familia "Murati"(shembull)...Policia...,;Enver Hoxha,e kshu me rradh...!?,kshu ka ardh koha qe t`thuhet :shtriga: hteti,varja...,u bo Shteti...,po he mo se Shteti esht...!!!
e pra vertet esht Shteti!,po cili esht Shteti?(se e shkruajm edhe me germ t`madhe)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## buna

per sa kohe shqiptari te jete ai qe eshte dhe arsimi i tij te jete ai qe eshte une nuk kam shpresa qe shqiptari ta shohe shtetin si "mjet" te tij per te ecur para.ato qe kane ndodhur kane lene gjurme te pashlyeshme.per kete kane dhenne kontributin e tyre dhe qeveritaret dmth perfaqesuesit e shtetit., qe cdo mund te kene bere, por kurre mbrojtjen e te drejtave te shtetasve.une mendoj se eshte shume larg ajo dite. shume larg.ndoshta shekuj larg.  :i ngrysur:  
dhe nuk e kam fjalen per mijra njerez te arsimuar, sepse shume prej tyre e dine c'eshte shteti. flas per masen.intelektualet tane do te ngelen kohe jashte dyerve te shtetit tone.pra, do kaloje kohe qe ata te marrin pjese aktivisht ne shoqerine shqiptare.
e erret me duket pamja... dhe me vjen keq.

----------


## gjethi

Kush tha qe shqiptaret nuk respektojne shtetin.
Vellezer neqoftese akoma nuk keni hapur syte dhe te kuptoni se kush e rremon kete shtet perbrenda atehere.
neqoftese nje kryeminister akuzohet, neqoftese nje president sillet si gomar, neqoftese nje minister e quan postin e tij post privat e nje polic detyren e tij si shpetim te tij dhe pasurim te tij ne kurriz te popullates atehere mos prisni qe ligjet te zbatohen.
nuk eshte injoranca dhe padituria ajo qe shkaterron neve, por jane ata qe ishin dhe do jene pushtetare dhe qe per hir te rrumpllizmit te tyre nga punetore kooperative u bene sot pushtetare.
Shikoni me vemendje FABRIKEN E DUSHKUT qe prodhoi aq depuete, dhe arsyet qe do qojne ne falimentim shtetin shqiptar jane ata.
ju betohem ndihem i indinjuar me keto lloj masakrash ne dem te popullates dhe vendit tone.
Mos kujtoni se do zbatohen ligje me zoterinjte Dushkagji qe do ngelen ne historine shqiptare?
Besoj jo dhe i rashe shkurt dhe per ta mbyllur shkurt do thoja ne jemi te ndergjegjgshem por atje e kane marre <peshk me vere, dhe amstel pula>

Gjethi

----------


## buna

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga gjethi_ 
[B]Kush tha qe shqiptaret nuk respektojne shtetin?

po bej nje propozim.le te behet nje votim ketu ne forum dhe te shohim sa jne ata qe thone se shqiptaret e respektojne shtetin dhe sa te tjere jo.
sa per pushtetasit, sigurisht qe nuk eshte faji i pare i tyre, por eshte i popullates qe i zgjedh. (dhe sic e kam thene me lart inteligjenca ka marre rruget).
o mik, pjesa derrmuese ketu jane shqiptaromadhe (ndoshta dhe une mes tyre), por kjo s'me pengon te lexoj realisht faktet.
te pershendes.

----------


## gjethi

Zoti Buna gabohesh sepse neqoftese ti e kocepton keshtu ate qe thua, atehere del qe ti luan me ndershmerine e popullit.
Ja po te bej une nje reklame per deputet ne qytetin tim dhe do shohesh si ti jep populli votat.
Pra neqoftese populli beson ne ndershmerine e personit qe do zgjidhet per deputet, nuk besoj se ky kanditat do bente te njejten gje ashtu sikur thua ti.
une besoj ne ndershmerine  dhe zgjuarsine e popullit, por nuk i besoj tundimit te Fabrikes se Dushkut qe do na mbetet ne histori tone shqiptare.
Nuk ka nevoje per votim dhe propozim, por nevoja jone eshte te kuptojme Dushkagjinjte qe jane te zgjedhur si deputete nga ata qe kanditaturen e tyre e marrin me leke.
Ti shiko pershembull Paskal Milon eshte nga Dropulli  dhe qe zgjidhet deputet ne Diber nuk e di ne cfare fshati qe te kuptosh rrumpallizmin albanez.
Pra ai rregullon nja dy rruge para fushates elektorale dhe na behet deputet ne Diber.
Pershendetje.

----------


## buna

bunAAAA  gjini femerore.
p.s per te tjerat me iku deshira per te folur...

----------


## gjethi

Me fal Buna perse u merzite?
Nuk e dija qe je vajze apo grua dhe sa per shkrimin ndoshta ke te drejte se tonet jane shume te ngjeshura dhe te larta.
Jemi emigrante ne dhe te huaj dhe cdo dite qe kalon nuk eshte e jona por e atyre qe na mbajne me <buke>.
Ne saje te ketyre rrumpallave pa krye ngelem pa vendlindje, pa gjuhen ametare, pa miqesine, pa shoqerine etj dhe pa familjen qe eshte e rendesishme gjithashtu
Ne nuk kemi shtet sepse shtetaret vjedhin dhe mos te duket cudi shkrimi i hidhur dhe i nervozshem i imi.
Cte bejme, duhet ti biem murit me koke apo te zgjohemi?
te kerkoj ndjese per dumen e rende te shkrimit tim, por perdreq keshtu behemi kur sna duan.
Do te uroja te mos merreshe me shkrimet e mia se te ik mendje.
Naten e mire

----------


## Kryeplaku

PERGJIGJA IME

Qe t'i pergjigjes kesaj teme te drejtshkruare eshte nje angari e madhe sepse duhet te kesh te pastruare ne mndjen tate se c'fare eshte shteti dhe kush eshte roli i tij dhe vec kesaj sa perputhet ky element me mentalitetin e Shqiptarit i cili qe ne lashtesi ka qene armik i organizimt politik.
Por une e shof si te pamundur ,per veten time ,t'i pergjigjem ketyre pyetjeve ,prandaje kam gjetur nje rruge me te shkurter:

 Shtetin ,i kujt do vendi qoft ,duhet ta paralizojme me "nenen" e cila si e keqe si e mire mbetet "nene". Kudo qe te ndodhemi te ajo e kemi mendjen dhe per cdo problem asaj i drejtohena dhe keshillat e saj sado qe i refuzojme ne fund dalin me vlere.

 Nuk e di sa i'u pergjigja kesaj teme te nderlikure.Shteti  Shteti Shteti , nene ,nenen

----------


## Exotica13

Mendoj se e respektojne per ate qe eshte cdo pasoje e atyre qe shteti ben jane te relktuara ne ate qe mednojen shqipot per shtetin e tyre .

po te kishe ebre nje si puen pyetesori do ta shifje si do dilnin  rezultatet shume zhgenjyese  :buzeqeshje:

----------

